# Absolute Beginner



## Kosh (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey all. I'm 41 years old and always wanted to be able to draw, but never thought I could. I picked up You Can Draw in 30 Days by Mark Kistler. I know it's probably not the most challenging book. However, I think this is what I needed to get started. I'm about half way through the book and it has really helped my confidence so far. Yeah, I'm still making mistakes, but I'm learning from them. Once I've finished up this book I'd like to go on to more advanced things and eventually get into colored pencil drawing, as that is what I really want to create.

Really would like to hear suggestions on where I should go after this book. Anyway, here's what I've done so far.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Kosh, It is great to have you here, I'm sure you will find it most rewarding to be here. It is never to late to let the artist out of you...as where to go after the book you are working from now, well there are so many great books and videos out there. Learning how to draw and draw well is the key to most all art, depending what style you are looking for. If you are looking to be somewhat of an realistic artist I would say draw and draw often, learn to see shadows and reflective light, proportions and perspective.

The thing that sticks out from your work is your shadows or lack of shadows that are cut off from one side of an object...some of the shadows (tennis balls and cylinders) the shadows are not aligned with the same light source, they are going off in two different directions. 

The chimney where the base meets the roof on the left side should have the same pitch and angle as the slope of the roof.

Really like the second row first piece, great perspective and shading and shadows are pretty much right on for that piece.

There is a lot to look at but that will get you thinking for now, color pencils are a great next step but can be discouraging and intimidating but try them out and see what happens, Although I would really suggest to get to a greater level with you drawing abilities before expecting any great results from color pencil. I use Prismacolor pencils as my primary pencil and several other brands but I love the feel of the Prisma...I also believe color pencil is more forgiving than graphite is. When I speak of drawing I am not really talking much about the shading part as of yet but rather form and proportions. Still yet try to learn shading along the way but the first step to any piece of work is the first initial drawing and if it is off you will have a hard time getting anything to make it any better.

So it is great to have you here and look forward to seeing what's next for you...we have a great bunch of artists here that have been where you are, me included and it is not the end results that make the artwork great it is everything in between the start and the finish that gets you to be the best artist you can be.


----------



## sherina1934 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello Kosh and welcome to the forum. I only want to say that it's never to late to create and I like what you've done thus far. Keep at it!!!


----------



## Kosh (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, George and Sherina. 

George, thanks for the help and suggestions. I have a lot to learn and I'm eager to do so. I'm thinking of going through Lee Hammond's Big Book of Drawing next. I'm also looking into some classes at the local art store. I picked up Colored Pencil Painting Bible by Alyona Nickelsen, but I'm not sure I'm ready to get into that yet. Like you said, I should work on my drawing more before getting into colored pencil. I think I also need more education on colors and lighting before I move on from graphite.

I'll keep posting my work and I'm open for suggestions and criticism. I have thick skin.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Kosh. Welcome to the Forum.You are off to a great start Your perspectives are getting there as well as your shading. As far as books go, Drawing on the right side of the brain is a good one. Classes never hurt either. They will teach you how to "See". Got that from one of my art teachers, "I don't teach people how to draw I teach them how to see". Everyone can draw. Keep at it . You are doing great.


----------

